# Woodworm problem



## Santos (26 Aug 2009)

Hi all

Recently I’ve been given a log of unknown wood, which weighs roughly around 30 Kg. However on closer inspection today I found the log to be riddled with woodworm, which made me wrap the log up in plastic and leave it outside the shed out of pure fear. Currently I’m wondering what I should do with the log. Can I still turn it, or should I bin it? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Dan


----------



## Bodrighy (26 Aug 2009)

30kg is either a big log or a very wet one. You can kill the woodworm with heat, chemicals or , so I am told, freezing but a piece that size would take some doing I should imagine. If you cut it into blanks then you amy be able to deal with it one or other of the above ways but if you do be careful turning as if the infestation was too bad the wood will be useless powder. If it was mine I'd chop it into blanks and see if it is worth preserving. If not burn it.

Pete


----------



## tekno.mage (27 Aug 2009)

I'd agree with Pete, cut it up and see what's in there. I've had logs out the firewood pile before that looked to be alive with woodworm from the number of holes showing on the outside, but when cut up into blanks, it was obvious the worm was only in the sapwood and the heartwood was okay.

Having said that, I've bought wood blanks (beech, as I recall) before that looked fine when I bought them, but "developed" wormholes the next spring :-( So they obviously had the grubs inside munching away when I bought them.

I've used a mix of borax and antifreeze as a woodworm treatment in the past (obviously not on anything to be used for food or childrens toys!) and I must make room in my freezer for the treatment of small blanks - does anyone know how long you have to leave them in there to kill any grubs that are inside?

tekno.mage


----------



## Santos (27 Aug 2009)

Well I managed to cut a section off today to see how the heartwood looked; this is what I came across: 










So as far as I can tell the wood itself looks turnable.


----------



## Bodrighy (27 Aug 2009)

Looks pretty soft. If it was me I''d have a go but I don't throw anything away if I can avoid it. I suspect that it is gone beyond but someone on here may come up with an idea or better opinion. If you do turn it make sure you are wearing dust protection 'cos that will be pretty nasty

Pete


----------



## Oakbear (27 Aug 2009)

That looks turnable i reckon. I'm definately in the camp that i'd have a go at least! The holes could make a great feature!

Can you drown woodworm???
Maybe if the wood feels very soft you could soak it in PEG? I can't see anything surviving that, and the wood would be much more turnable....


----------



## Wanlock Dod (28 Aug 2009)

Dan,

My understanding is that woodworm only like the sap wood, and this is consistent with my observations and, it would seem, those of TM. I have heard that a few blocks of alder kept with the wood work as a good sacrificial thing (the worms apparently prefer the alder over most other stuff and will munch that) you periodically replace the alder blocks.

I would just take an infested log out to the woods, rather than burn it, unless I felt an uncontrolable urge to cause the wee beasties pain and suffering. Apparently our tendency to remove standing deadwood has pretty much resulted them in having no where to live, and hence no food for those that eat them. Besides, as far as I am aware they will only go in wet wood, which doesn't tend to burn too well anyway.

Cheers,

Dod


----------



## loftyhermes (28 Aug 2009)

Now that Wanlock has mentioned sacrificial pieces of wood, that's what they used to do in the roofs of old buildings to save the roof timbers from attack. Something just clicked when I read Wanlocks post and remembered it from a programme on the telly a while ago, someone had a wall spike that the wood was put on but didn't know what it was, funny what triggers the old grey cells isn't it?


----------



## Santos (29 Aug 2009)

Well thanks a lot for the advice guys, will be awhile until I can turn the log into blanks, let alone turn. (No band saw/chuck) Currently I have the log stored outside rapped up in a plastic sheet.


----------



## big soft moose (29 Aug 2009)

Santos":5po3f3pb said:


> Well thanks a lot for the advice guys, will be awhile until I can turn the log into blanks, let alone turn. (No band saw/chuck) Currently I have the log stored outside rapped up in a plastic sheet.



you want to be careful bandsawing logs in anycase - unless you make a sled they have a nasty tendency to role and jam/break the blade. Optimum tool for the job is a chainsaw (in the right hands)

I notice you are in gloucestershire - if you are in the southern bit (I'm in northern wilts), i'd be happy to pop over with my c/saw and kit and convert it to blanks for you - pm me if you want to follow this up.

as to your lack of a chuck you can do a lot with a faceplate if you put your mind to it.


----------



## Bodrighy (29 Aug 2009)

As a relatively new convert I'd reccomend hot glue as well.I've stuck some freaky shaped pieces onto faceplates lately...well worth mastering.

Pete


----------

